# Buserilin Dosage



## alanelaine (Sep 10, 2005)

Can anybody help here?

We are on the long protocol and were told to take 0.1mg of Buserilin per day which appears to be what pharmacists are used to prescribing.

Our GP wondered if this was right and Altra Vita have said it should be 1.0mg (having twice said 0.1mg).

How much has anybody else taken (we need to order today) and has anybody seen a dosage as high as 1.0mg?

Thanks,

A&E


----------



## anjela (Aug 25, 2006)

hi when i was on Bruserelin, i was on 0,5ml,  i have just checked and the syrindges are quite thin....
i have thicker syrindges but they were used for my gestone injections.


----------



## ElleJay (Sep 4, 2005)

Hi A&E - Really glad you will be heading off again soon - you have waited so long for this.

I think the bottle you order is 1mg/ml, and then you do a unit dosage of that on a daily basis - which would probably be where the 0.1 comes in, as this could also be written as 100 units, and, on a short protocol, I was on 400 iu per day, lowering to 200 nearer transfer, so I think this is what they are on about.

Hope this helps

Love and luck to you

Lesleyj xxx


----------



## alanelaine (Sep 10, 2005)

Thanks for the advice guys, it's all a bit mind boggling.  We thought we'd seen almost everything over the years but this has caught us by surprise.

AV have asked to see the instructions that come with the meds before giving us more instrcutions so we've still a wait to go.

Lesleyj, We were so sorry to hear your recent low HCG and hope you have the strength to keep going.  Hope your DH is ready with a big hug when you see him.

A&E


----------

